# No morning blocks in a month sat5



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

any one know exactly when the wh is moving. Weve been seeing less and less blocks. I used to work everyday in the morning and always saw a list for evenings but now. Im lucky to catch even an evening block. They say its because the wh is moving. 

Any other locations experience something similar in the past?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Yep in Dallas area most have gone to white vans


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

crimson.snwbnny said:


> any one know exactly when the wh is moving. Weve been seeing less and less blocks. I used to work everyday in the morning and always saw a list for evenings but now. Im lucky to catch even an evening block. They say its because the wh is moving.
> 
> Any other locations experience something similar in the past?


Yes, same in San Diego. No morning blocks for 2 months now. The warehouse is full of white vans. This gig is dead.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

dantiv said:


> This gig is dead.


I'll take a $108 4hr afternoon any day over a $72 4 hr morning block.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I'll take a $108 4hr afternoon any day over a $72 4 hr morning block.


Well here in San Diego, the $54 3 hour morning blocks are nonexistent as well. All white vans now.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

dantiv said:


> Well here in San Diego, the $54 3 hour morning blocks are nonexistent as well. All white vans now.


Are there any blocks after 12pm?


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

I've never seen a block before 5 PM out this way.


----------



## cvflexer (Apr 27, 2017)

There's always blocks starting at 10, some even 9:30 for Logistics in 3 diff parts of San Diego county.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

cvflexer said:


> There's always blocks starting at 10, some even 9:30 for Logistics in 3 diff parts of San Diego county.


If true then Amazon is back to soft blocking again. No blocks show up for me


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Seems like its the same everywhere. No more morning blocks because morning deliveries all go to white vans. So now its harder to work 2 blocks a day but on the bright side, i'm really digging the $108/4hr blocks. Traffic's a nightmare but at least i get paid for sitting in traffic.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

dantiv said:


> If true then Amazon is back to soft blocking again. No blocks show up for me


Have you tried the typical sign out, clear cache, clear data, sign back in method? I got an update and installed it and it was no longer showing me blocks. After I signed out, clear cache, clear data, signed back in, I was able to see blocks again.


----------



## OJL (Jun 10, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I'll take a $108 4hr afternoon any day over a $72 4 hr morning block.[/QUOTE How long do those afternoon blocks take though? Are you working most of or the full 4hrs? Last week I had a 10am block and was done by 10:40am, which included picking and loading my route and driving 8min. to the 1st stop. I'll take $72 for that any day!


----------

